# Deutschlands schönste Türkinnen x25



## Etzel (28 Nov. 2012)

Ich dachte so gibt es das hier noch nicht, was eigentlich eine Schande ist, denn guckt Euch das mal an :drip::

Bilkan Öney(Integrationsministerin Ba-Wü.), Gülcan Kamps(Bäckerei, nebenberuflich VIVA), Bahar Kizil(Monrose), Aylin Tezel(Tatort), Pinar Atalay(Phoenix, NDR), Sila Şahin(GZSZ), Kader Loth(Alles Mögliche), Reyhan Şahin(Rapperin), Sibel Kekilli(Tatort und früher die Filme, die Ihr alle im Schrank habt), Nazan Eckes(RTL) und Aygül Özkan(Niedersachsens Sozialministerin).



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

ALSO WENN JETZT NOCH EINER WAS ÜBER INTEGRATION MECKERT...

Wer noch weitere hübsche, türkischstämmige Promiladies hinzuzufügen hat, kann sie ja gerne nachfolgend posten :thx:
(Ich kenne auch nicht alle  )


----------



## savvas (28 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Deutschlands schönste Türkinnen*

Sehr schöne Frauen, vielen Dank.


----------



## couriousu (29 Nov. 2012)

ob du denn die von diesen 25 Bildern kennst ? ... keine Namen ... keine Berufsangaben ... ob Frau Kamps etwas mit Bäckerei zu tun hat ??? ... ist Frau Tezel wirklich Türkin ? ...


----------



## eywesstewat (29 Nov. 2012)

sibel ist die geilste


----------



## Punisher (29 Nov. 2012)

netter Mix


----------



## sowjet (29 Nov. 2012)

Sehr hübsche Frauen.anke


----------



## lager_sh (29 Nov. 2012)

Schöner Mix! Aber Fatma Mittler-Solak, Arzu Bazman und die halbe Jasmin Gerat fehlen noch...


----------



## Max100 (29 Nov. 2012)

lager_sh schrieb:


> Schöner Mix! Aber Fatma Mittler-Solak, Arzu Bazman und die halbe Jasmin Gerat fehlen noch...



Also ein Aufgabe für dich!


----------



## lsdeep (29 Nov. 2012)

Danke schoener Mix


----------



## itcr (29 Nov. 2012)

couriousu schrieb:


> ...ist Frau Tezel wirklich Türkin ? ...



halb

Tezels Mutter ist eine deutsche Krankenschwester, ihr Vater ein türkischer Arzt; sie wuchs in Bielefeld-Sennestadt auf. (Wiki)


:thx:

Nette Idee, thx anyway


----------



## honkalarm (29 Nov. 2012)

Schöne Sammlung, Danke für's Posten.


----------



## wurstwurst1 (29 Nov. 2012)

da sind wirklich ein paar scharfe Schönheiten dabei! Danke.


----------



## Azshara (29 Nov. 2012)

Gülcan ist nicht mein Fall aber es sind definitiv ein paar hübsche dabei!


----------



## carvo (29 Nov. 2012)

Da könnte die eine oder andere an jedem Schönheitswettbewerb teilnehmen.


----------



## Etzel (29 Nov. 2012)

couriousu schrieb:


> ob du denn die von diesen 25 Bildern kennst ? ... keine Namen ... keine Berufsangaben ... ob Frau Kamps etwas mit Bäckerei zu tun hat ??? ... ist Frau Tezel wirklich Türkin ? ...



Wieso steht doch alles drüber und natürlich kenn ich sie nicht persönlich also bitte. 
Und die Heirat mit dem Bäcker-Kamps-Sohn, die Vater Kamps lustigerweise boykottierte, ist das echt an Dir vorbei gegangen?? Nicht, dass das eine Bildungslücke wäre(obwohl hier vielleicht schon) aber ich mein das war doch echt in den Medien und so.


----------



## zebra (29 Nov. 2012)

Gute arbeit!


----------



## Etzel (29 Nov. 2012)

lager_sh schrieb:


> Schöner Mix! Aber Fatma Mittler-Solak, Arzu Bazman und die halbe Jasmin Gerat fehlen noch...



:thx: für diesen sinnvollen Ergänzungshinweis!



 

 

 



also v.l.n.r. Fatma Mitter-Solak(ARD) x 2, Arzu Bazman(In aller Freundschaft), Jasmin Gerat(BRAVO-TV u.a.), nur halbieren wollt ich die Jasmin nun wirklich nicht ;-)


----------



## couriousu (29 Nov. 2012)

itcr schrieb:


> halb
> 
> Tezels Mutter ist eine deutsche Krankenschwester, ihr Vater ein türkischer Arzt; sie wuchs in Bielefeld-Sennestadt auf. (Wiki)
> 
> ...






das wußte ich auch ohne deinen Hinweis - aber ist sie deswegen Türkin? - dennoch danke für (vergebliche) Aufklärung


----------



## couriousu (29 Nov. 2012)

Etzel schrieb:


> Wieso steht doch alles drüber und natürlich kenn ich sie nicht persönlich also bitte.
> Und die Heirat mit dem Bäcker-Kamps-Sohn, die Vater Kamps lustigerweise boykottierte, ist das echt an Dir vorbei gegangen?? Nicht, dass das eine Bildungslücke wäre(obwohl hier vielleicht schon) aber ich mein das war doch echt in den Medien und so.




daß oben eine Reihe von Namen steht - und darunter eine Reihe von namenlosen Bildern ... naja 

zur Ergänzung deines Wissens um die Bäckereikette Kamps: Gülcans Ehemann hat sie vor Jahren durch den Verkauf an die 'Nudelkönige' von Barilla zu Bargeld gemacht und hat(te) deshalb ein langjähriges vertragliches Betätigungsverbot im Bäckereiwesen - deshalb meine Anfrage


----------



## Etzel (30 Nov. 2012)

couriousu schrieb:


> daß oben eine Reihe von Namen steht - und darunter eine Reihe von namenlosen Bildern ... naja
> 
> zur Ergänzung deines Wissens um die Bäckereikette Kamps: Gülcans Ehemann hat sie vor Jahren durch den Verkauf an die 'Nudelkönige' von Barilla zu Bargeld gemacht und hat(te) deshalb ein langjähriges vertragliches Betätigungsverbot im Bäckereiwesen - deshalb meine Anfrage



Reihenfolge reicht doch. Also jetzt ist aber genug mit Haarspaltereien. Wer noch welche hat, raus damit!!:thx:


----------



## audi07 (30 Nov. 2012)

auch wenn ich keine Türken mag, sind da nette Frauen dabei.


----------



## Brick (30 Nov. 2012)

sila ist die schönste


----------



## 123wecker (30 Nov. 2012)

gülcan ist geil


----------



## Lenco666 (10 Dez. 2012)

arzu arzu arzu


----------



## marriobassler (11 Dez. 2012)

so 2-3 sind schön , der rest naja


----------



## Debbi (17 Dez. 2012)

nette sammlung


----------



## sascha19 (30 Dez. 2012)

sila sahin


----------



## TobiasB (30 Dez. 2012)

.


audi07 schrieb:


> auch wenn ich keine Türken mag, sind da nette Frauen dabei.



wäre ich vorsichtig hier der BND liesst mit


----------



## furbs (30 Dez. 2012)

Danke für Sibel!!


----------



## lipovitan (1 Jan. 2013)

hübsch! :thx:


----------



## genausoauch (2 Jan. 2013)

Etzel schrieb:


> Ich dachte so gibt es das hier noch nicht, was eigentlich eine Schande ist, denn guckt Euch das mal an :drip::
> 
> Bilkan Öney(Integrationsministerin Ba-Wü.), Gülcan Kamps(Bäckerei, nebenberuflich VIVA), Bahar Kizil(Monrose), Aylin Tezel(Tatort), Pinar Atalay(Phoenix, NDR), Sila Şahin(GZSZ), Kader Loth(Alles Mögliche), Reyhan Şahin(Rapperin), Sibel Kekilli(Tatort und früher die , die Ihr alle im Schrank habt), Nazan Eckes(RTL) und Aygül Özkan(Niedersachsens Sozialministerin).
> 
> ...



super mädels. danke


----------



## Etzel (3 Jan. 2013)

Das guckst Du: Aylin Gülyüz (Kartenlegerin aus Privatfernsehen)

Jetzt nicht soooooooooooo prominent aber hammer irgendwie:thumbup:


----------



## Benhur (3 Jan. 2013)

Besten Dank und weiter so!


----------



## matze36 (6 Jan. 2013)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## shoeslicker (6 Jan. 2013)

Etzel schrieb:


> Ich dachte so gibt es das hier noch nicht, was eigentlich eine Schande ist, denn guckt Euch das mal an :drip::
> 
> Bilkan Öney(Integrationsministerin Ba-Wü.), Gülcan Kamps(Bäckerei, nebenberuflich VIVA), Bahar Kizil(Monrose), Aylin Tezel(Tatort), Pinar Atalay(Phoenix, NDR), Sila Şahin(GZSZ), Kader Loth(Alles Mögliche), Reyhan Şahin(Rapperin), Sibel Kekilli(Tatort und früher die Filme, die Ihr alle im Schrank habt), Nazan Eckes(RTL) und Aygül Özkan(Niedersachsens Sozialministerin).
> 
> ...



Was für wunderschöne edle Türkinnen ! Danke !


----------



## Elander (6 Jan. 2013)

Vielen dank für den Post. Ich finde Türkinnen auch total sexy. Bahar gülcan und Sila sind von denen besonders hübsch.


----------



## danilo (7 Jan. 2013)

gülcan super hübsche türkin,


----------



## mario18001 (9 Jan. 2013)

super hübsche frauen:thx:


----------



## romanderl (9 Jan. 2013)

Sind echt super importe


----------



## asche1 (1 Feb. 2013)

Sila ist schönste deutsche türkin


----------



## matgi (3 Feb. 2013)

Die Mädels sind wirklich sehr hübsch


----------



## hate (6 Feb. 2013)

direkt mal wieder ein paar der sibel kikelli videos angeschaut!


----------



## pato64 (19 Dez. 2013)

eywesstewat schrieb:


> sibel ist die geilste



Woher weißt du das ?


----------



## pato64 (19 Dez. 2013)

hate schrieb:


> direkt mal wieder ein paar der sibel kikelli angeschaut!



Super ! Hut ab !


----------



## michael1341 (24 Dez. 2013)

Nette Bildchen


----------



## Brick (24 Dez. 2013)

sila nazan u gülcan ich will euch


----------



## Cristianoam7 (27 Dez. 2013)

Sila sahin! Danke


----------



## Per Vers (31 Dez. 2013)

Nicht schlecht.


----------



## Benhur (31 Dez. 2013)

Besten Dank für die Auswahl!


----------



## willi hennigfeld (2 Juni 2014)

Also Pinar finde ich besonders scharf in ihrem engen Rock... Wieder so eine Zuchtstute die man gerne auf ihrem Nachrichtenpult begluecken würde... Wäre die geeignete nachfolgin fuer Sibel ... Gäbe bestimmt spritzige filme...!


----------



## pas2007 (15 Juni 2014)

Heiß :WOW:


----------



## randall78 (9 Juli 2014)

Sibel hat da ja was im "Petto"........


----------

